

Show HN: UltraHook lets you receive webhooks while behind a firewall - veesahni

Webhooks occur over the public internet.  This is great if your environment is public, but doesn&#x27;t work very well for most development environments - they&#x27;re all behind some sort of firewall.<p>I&#x27;ve felt this pain on many occasions and wrote a tool that solves it. UltraHook is a ruby gem that you install on your computer. It sets up a tunnel from a persistent public endpoint to any URL accessible from your computer.  Learn more at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ultrahook.com
======
veesahni
clickable link: [http://www.ultrahook.com](http://www.ultrahook.com)

